# Facelift For Poljot Aviator



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have two 40mm Poljot Aviators (same size/case as in image below) with the KGB face, one in black, one in (off) white. Whilst I like their overall style but would prefer a face/hand combination more like this ......










Are suitable faces likely to be available and (for suitably skilled person) is it much of a job?

Julian L


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry Julian I don't understand. Am I being thick







?


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Sorry Julian I don't understand. Am I being thick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ian, if you're being thick so am I ..............I was completely baffled as I could see no difference except for reflections...........Please enlighten us Julian


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Second hands are not in sync...














no that cant be it...

Im guessing the white parts on the dial are whiter on one than the other... tho my screen (which is a good one) doesnt show that at all well if thats the case....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> I have two 40mm Poljot Aviators (*same size/case as in image below)* with the *KGB face*, one in black, one in (off) white. *Whilst I like their overall style but would prefer a face/hand combination more like this* ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point Julian`s making is that he has two watches with the same style case but with KGB dials but wants the same style dial/hands as the ones shown in the photo`s









PM sent with possible solution


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The point Julian`s making is that he has two watches with the same style case but with KGB dials but wants the same style dial/hands as the ones shown in the photo`s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mac. You're the only one who understands Julian too







 .


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

the time is set wrong too, I make it 15:00


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > The point Julian`s making is that he has two watches with the same style case but with KGB dials but wants the same style dial/hands as the ones shown in the photo`s
> ...


I`m a very understanding person


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

media_mute said:


> the time is set wrong too, I make it 15:00


Surely not, my watches say nearly 8...


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

It made perfect sense to me
















What I have is 2 x Poljot with 40mm cases both of which have the KGB style face (of which I currently have no images) obtained at very reasonable prices, probably because they were offered as bonus freebies with more expensive Poljots.

The cases are identical to the 2 x Poljot Aviators -displayed image - one of which I still possess. What I would like to do is get rid of the (to me) less appealing KGB face and replace it with something more like the Poljot Aviator (displayed image).

(Apart from mud) what could be clearer than my concise and well illustrated appeal?
















Julian L

P.S. you were laughing with me, weren't you?


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

> It made perfect sense to me


That's alright then Julian...............


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Julian Latham said:


> P.S. you were laughing with me, weren't you?


Stiff upper lip Julian  . We don't allow crying on the Russian forum







.

OOPS







. I've noticed I was crying earlier





















.

In anwer to your question Julian







.

I've no idea







. You need to attract the watch techies' attention







.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> It made perfect sense to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh I geddit now....I cant help, but at least I understand you... I expect that some would say that we are half way to a resolution now....









Normally I would say that its unlikely that 2 cases from a single manufacturers would be indentical inside, but were talking Russian watches... so its a disyinct possibility. I expect its likely that if you contacted the sellers of Poljot watches, someone out there might have a spare dial or know how to get one. Alternatively you culd look for a non runner and rob the dial from that one I guess... start an ebay search...!











Julian Latham said:


> P.S. you were laughing with me, weren't you?


I cant sugar coat it mate..... no.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I understood what he meant and I sent a PM with a possible solution, no one ever listens to the ex- hippy


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I understood what he meant and I sent a PM with a possible solution, no one ever listens to the ex- hippy


Did somebody say something







?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Finally got round to snapping a couple of pictures of the 'offenders'

The black faced KGB at top left of box ....










.... and with partner in crime ....










.... Really must do something about setting up a stand that will enable me to get more consistent shots.

The macro focus of my current camera (Olympus Camedia C-840L) is from 10cm - can anybody suggest a *cheap* and readily available *basic camera* with closer macro focus?

Julian L


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice group Julian  . Those Poljot "military style" alarm watches are nice







.

Did Mac sort out your KGB problem







?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Nice group Julian  . Those Poljot "military style" alarm watches are nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes (thanks Mac), I have followed up on the lead he gave me and am awaiting a reply.

Julian L


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Nice group Julian  . Those Poljot "military style" alarm watches are nice
> ...


You`re welcome, I hope `he` can help


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

For my close shots I either use my Casio Exilim Z3 (z4 would be better tho and I think the z5 also has the same lens so will focus well on macro - the newer ones are 10cm sadly) or crop pics from my Lumix FX-01 - which is much more expensive tho... The Casios are all over ebay at silly cheap prices and take good close up and low light pics with a modicum of prep - ie piece of cardboard to sheild the light and a small bendy tripod then use the 2sec delay. works for me.


----------

